# what plant would attach to piece of acrylic?



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

I've heard of plants attaching to rocks but I was wondering if there were any plants that would attach to pieces of acrylic?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

The only thing i could think of would be java fern, or something similar. BUT the only way this would be possible would be with superglue. even then im not sure how well it would work.

What are you planning on doing?


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

doing some diy cave system and the acrylics are going to be the "support" system so my plecos don't get crushed if rocks decide to move. 

and I also did some box=type with pieces of acrylic and glued some PVC pipes to the back of the boxes to keep some bigger catfish out so the littler catfish can have some chance/peace of mind. 


it honestly looked pos after being put in the tank- for the box system and now I'm thinking twice what I can do with my acrylic support system as I was even thinking about making caves out of them too as acrylic pieces are easier to work with than rocks and does not weigh a ton.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

I am also starting to consider making acrylic "dividers" and do moss wall too


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah you could do a moss wall with mesh attached to the acrylic by small suction cups.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

I can do that for some of my tanks- but other tanks the water temp is way too high for most of my plants- the only thing that lives in it is swords, microsword, etc


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Java moss has attached to some glass heaters, but not the glass sides of the tank. I wonder if it would attach to acrylic? 
If appearance is not an issue plants might attach better if you scuff up the acrylic. Then the roots or other structures could get a better hold. 
You could also drill small holes in the acrylic and tie the plants in place. If you use polyester thread it does not rot. Cotton thread will rot.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks for everyones advice- I just became lazy and wedged the java moss in some areas and weighed it down with rocks or caves


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just ruff it up a bit with sand paper or like i did get some tull from a craft store lay the moss on the acrilic and glue the tool to the edge of it and pull tight. Moss will grow through and it comes in all kids of colors and is cheep less than $1 a yrd


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with wicca, you will need to rough up the acrylic before the moss will stick to it. If you don't then the moss will probably not attach very firmly at all.


----------



## cocoshrimp2 (Nov 26, 2009)

What you can do is instead get corkboard, soak it so you get all the chemicals out, (and it looks more natural) and it MIGHT grow to that.
Or, you can do what I saw on a website. This guy grew Riccia onto rocks by putting the Riccia on the rock, then wrapping a mesh around it. In a couple days of good conditions, the Ricca grew out and the mesh couldn't be seen. The only thing with that is you'll have to reapply mesh periodically.

Here's the article I saw it in: 
How to Secure Dwarf Riccia
I am guessing it can apply the same way to Java Ferns or you can just use Riccia, it's nice.


----------



## dougrm3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Saw your reference to superglue. Are there other safe adhesives? I wouldn't have thought of superglue. I have a plastic piece that broke off a heater/power head unit. Only needed for water flow but was looking to repair it. Superglue is safe? Love this group!



flashbang009 said:


> The only thing i could think of would be java fern, or something similar. BUT the only way this would be possible would be with superglue. even then im not sure how well it would work.
> 
> What are you planning on doing?


----------

